# Elgar’s The Music Makers—June 7th & 8th @ 7:30 PM



## karennawoods

100 Amsterdam Avenue, NY, NY, 10023 (LaGuardia Arts High School) across the street from the Juilliard school

See LaGuardia's junior and senior music students perform Edward Elgar's majorwork "The Music Makers," as well as other orchestral and choral pieces. The senior chorus has over one hundred singers. You will be astounded by the discipline and training these talented young musicians have endured.

Tickets are $20 for adults, $15 for students. Get them at the door or here: https://laguardiahs.tix.com/m/Schedule.aspx?OrgNum=699 (select "LaGuardia High School's Semiannual Symphony Orchestra and Chorus concert")


----------

